
Interesting startup founder discussing competitive markets - begaloo
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-companies-pay-for-live-chat-services-when-Tawk-to-is-free/answer/Robert-DAssisi?share=1
======
begaloo
some pretty inspiring comments

